#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ερωτηματολόγιο για δημόσια έργα

## apantagaki

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,
στα πλαίσια της διπλωματικής μου για ένα μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα θα παρακαλούσα όσους μηχανικούς μπορούν να αφιερώσουν πέντε λεπτά από το χρόνο τους να απαντήσουν το παρακάτω ερωτηματολόγια σχετικά με τα δημόσια έργα και τα προβλήματα που εμφανίζονται συνήθως. Οι απόψεις και εμπειρίες όλων σας είναι πολύτιμες.. Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας!

https://docs.google....iewform?c=0&w=1

----------

